# My Boston Terrier is loosing hair and constantly scratching sores...



## akagan (May 31, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to the forum, and I came on here to find out what could be wrong with my dog. She has black sores near her rear end, and there is a lot of hair loss in that area. If an experienced member could give me some advice by looking at the picture, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks a lot,
Aaron


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, I looked at the pictures, but darn it, I'm not a vet. So my advice is to go to the vet. It could be any number of things with any number of treatments.


----------



## akagan (May 31, 2010)

Well, I am a full time student and am not financially able to take her to the vet sadly. If anyone has any advice for a treatment, I would greatly appreciate it..

Thanks again,
Aaron


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

No one can diagnose your dog over the internet, nor should they. Beg or borrow to get the money, but that poor dog NEEDS to see a vet, she must be miserable.

If you had a black, itchy rash all over your body, wouldn't you find a way to see a doctor and get some medication for it??


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Go to the vet and ask them to do a skin scrape. it should be relatively expensive. i know what that looks like but in order to treat what that looks like...you need a prescription from a VET. and it needs to be diagnosed first.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Aaron, you *must *take your dog to a vet no one on here or any place else on the Internet can diagnose or treat your BT. She is not going to get better, only worse and you are very close to animal abuse. PLEASE see a vet ASAP, if you cannot afford one go to your local humane society and they will help you.


----------



## akagan (May 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I will take her to a vet right away and get that skin scrape.


----------



## Anevayaeh (May 12, 2012)

Hi I was woundering if you ever went & got it look at at if u no what it was my dog is starting to have the same prob & hope your baby is better??????


----------



## TaraL87 (Nov 22, 2021)

akagan said:


> Well, I am a full time student and am not financially able to take her to the vet sadly. If anyone has any advice for a treatment, I would greatly appreciate it..
> 
> Thanks again,
> Aaron


My pup has started having a similar issue and I'm using [removed by mod]. Seems to be working pretty good. I use a qtip when applying


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This is a nearly 12 year old thread, so I'm closing it to further replies. Please bring your dogs to the vet if they develop sores, and only use products with their approval, as many home remedies can make some conditions worse if they're used inappropriately, or are even outright toxic to dogs.


----------

